# A Bride's Perspective



## camz (Nov 1, 2009)

Thought I'd share highlights from a whole series since I rarely see a whole summary of a wedding posted in here. Wedding photography gives me that rush b/c it's a combination of portraiture and photojournalism - I feel really lucky to be somewhat part of it to be honest. 

This is the last job I'm working on and have just few more gigs until the season ends(Yay I get to shoot for fun soon!). So I just wanted to share some of what the bride went through that day and some details as well. 

1








2







3







4







5








6








7








8






9







10







11








12







13








14






15







16







17







18


----------



## misol (Nov 1, 2009)

I think you did a great job of showing the emotion in the photos.  I felt like I knew them in looking at them and was really happy for them.  Great job with that!


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Nov 1, 2009)

#6, #12 & #16 are my favorites of the set, but they all look great. Good job!


----------



## DragonHeart (Nov 1, 2009)

wow, what an awesome set of photos.  Simply beautiful.  Makes me wish that I had a professional photographer for my wedding.


----------



## Herro (Nov 1, 2009)

very very very good photos. nice work.


----------



## ocular (Nov 1, 2009)

#12 LOL cool lens flare  That's sharp real sharp
#18 Too bad about the harsh shadow on that dudes face, good photo though


----------



## camz (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks and appreciate all the comments  :thumbup: . 
Misol - That's the beauty of weddings, it's filled with all these emotions to document. Thanks.

Dragon - I feel the same way, back then I didn't care and certainly regret it.  Thanks for the comments!

Ocular - Yeah that filter flare on 12 came out decent. The sharpness is just for web which I tend to do.  Thanks bud!


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 2, 2009)

Great shots.  The only one that bothers me is number 9 being not lined up properly.  You have to be careful with shots that have so much symmetry present that everything is lined up and centered perfectly.  Things like that can either be artistic off, which is typically way off, or they can be perfect.  But being a little off just always looks like a mistake to me.  At least, that's my take on it.


----------



## camz (Nov 2, 2009)

GeneralBenson said:


> Great shots. The only one that bothers me is number 9 being not lined up properly. You have to be careful with shots that have so much symmetry present that everything is lined up and centered perfectly. Things like that can either be artistic off, which is typically way off, or they can be perfect. But being a little off just always looks like a mistake to me. At least, that's my take on it.


 
General Benson do you want a job as a second editor for Simply Dashy Photography?  We are a small company that shoots on location portraiture and weddings. LOL

Great catch on #9 as it looked good in my eyes initially so I didn't run it through a grid. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## mgstudio99 (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you for sharing I did enjoy the Pictures I like the #9 specially #14


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks like a fantastic wedding, I'm sure you got alot of great shots!  Heres my input for what its worth..
1) ok..
2) Sucks that the ceiling is painted brown...turned the dress beige, assuming you bounced the flash from the shaddow cast on the tub.  If you like the warm overtones B&W the dress and brush it back in.  Vignette looks unatural too strong.
3) Too much noise...either over brightened in PP or over sharpened...I'm assuming under exposed over brightened at a higer ISO.
4) refer to 3
5) more of same
6) same

Of the pictures outside your dealing with some pretty harsh lighing, looks like you might of tried to use flash to compensate when a diffuser would've been more addiquate for the bride/groom pics.  Looks like some over sharpening in some of these.


----------



## Breanna (Nov 3, 2009)

That is exactly why I love weddings too :hug:: #15 really got me! I just love seeing the day from start to finish. It's always hard for me to choose just an image or two that stands out as my "favorite" because it's more about the journey of the day.


----------



## camz (Nov 3, 2009)

BuZzZeRkEr said:


> Looks like a fantastic wedding, I'm sure you got alot of great shots! Heres my input for what its worth..
> 1) ok..
> 2) Sucks that the ceiling is painted brown...turned the dress beige, assuming you bounced the flash from the shaddow cast on the tub. If you like the warm overtones B&W the dress and brush it back in. Vignette looks unatural too strong.
> 3) Too much noise...either over brightened in PP or over sharpened...I'm assuming under exposed over brightened at a higer ISO.
> ...


 
Buzzerker good inputs! I do tend to sharpen in my style of photography but you have very valid points. Also I think my presentation lacks in consistency because I just showed high lights of each transition. I tend to keep things constant on each part as much as possible. Do appreciate the time you took though 



Breanna said:


> That is exactly why I love weddings too :hug:: #15 really got me! I just love seeing the day from start to finish. It's always hard for me to choose just an image or two that stands out as my "favorite" because it's more about the journey of the day.


 
Yeah it's tough for me to choose too LOL. For this thread I just wanted to post the real wedding rather then just the beauty shots of the couple and the wedding party. It's also really rewarding when you present shots like #15 to clients and how they appreciate how we document these types of shots without them noticing we were actually there . It's not the greatest shot in the world technically - to me it's just ok however it's very key to catch what the couple went through that day.


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Nov 3, 2009)

camz said:


> BuZzZeRkEr said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a fantastic wedding, I'm sure you got alot of great shots! Heres my input for what its worth..
> ...


 
Consistency is crutial, but remember it is also impossible to achieve perfect consistency.  Your composition of your photos are good showing some raw talent, and you cannot fix composition with camera settings and PP .  Keep it up!


----------



## Curtis Copeland (Nov 5, 2009)

Great photos.  Love the bride and veil and rings shots.  The photo with her crying is spectacular.  Great job getting emotions into the frame. 
Keep up the great work!

Curtis
Wedding Photographer Miami


----------



## PHILLIP MAC (Nov 5, 2009)

I think they are great , just the blue flare in n° 12 distracts me a bit


----------



## camz (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the words guys/gals..really do appreciate it alot!



PHILLIP MAC said:


> I think they are great , just the blue flare in n° 12 distracts me a bit


 
Here's one without the filter diffraction(I hate that about filters sometimes when shooting against the sun). I saw it on my LCD so I repositioned and took another shot just in case the client didn't like the effect.


----------



## mat wildlife (Nov 8, 2009)

Interesting and varied set of photos - the couple should be happy with them. However, as they are posted in the pros gallery. I think that some of them are not quite there.
#1 - needs cropping RHS.
#2 - overexposed, dress pattern does not show.
#4 - too many distractions.
#5 - good candid but noisy.
#8 - needs cropping LHS.
#9 - needs levelling and centralising - dress overexposed.
#11 - dress a bit overexposed.
#12 - difficult one to expose, but the lightness at the top and the flare accross the dresses is distracting.
Finally, #10 is a killer - really terrific.


----------



## camz (Nov 11, 2009)

mat wildlife said:


> Interesting and varied set of photos - the couple should be happy with them. However, as they are posted in the pros gallery. I think that some of them are not quite there.
> #1 - needs cropping RHS.
> #2 - overexposed, dress pattern does not show.
> #4 - too many distractions.
> ...


 
Mat Thanks a bunch for sharing the details on what think of these. Sorry for the lag on the response...I'm all over the place. I guess I know what you mean that these aren't all the best best shots and this was exactly my point of starting the thread. I wanted to show the real highlights of what the bride went through b/c I don't see much of that in here. Not all shots are glamorous and beautiful and artsy. It's all about documenting the moments too I think.

If I remember I'll post the glamour shots and the beauty shots from this wedding when I'm done editing and I'll show you what I"m all about .


----------



## Shockey (Dec 3, 2009)

Overall these are pretty good with a few extra nice shots.
Nice job on this series. The bride is going to love them!!


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 17, 2009)

Impressive. I really like these. My favorite is the ring shot. I love doing those.


----------



## bennielou (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice PJ here.


----------



## erzyhazel (Dec 30, 2009)

well.. this is truly a different perspective... i like picture number 5 thought... im gonna give that picture a title: you, me and god...

brilliant..


----------



## Casshew (Dec 30, 2009)

I love the headless bridesmaids shot, that is gorgeous!


----------

